# Nintendo of America discontinues the NES Classic



## rehevkor (Apr 13, 2017)

Focusing on Switch?


----------



## kehkou (Apr 13, 2017)

"For this year" . Not discontinued but it might as well be. (Seeing as how it's April and all)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 13, 2017)

I have one. Anyone want to buy it from me? For only $2499 it can be yours!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2017)

You cant take something out of production if it was never in production


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2017)

Yay now units are going to be even more difficult to find


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 13, 2017)

I think they got what they wanted...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 13, 2017)

don't even worth buy this '-'


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 13, 2017)

I always thought from the start, even though they never said as much, that these things would be a limited run, and frankly I'm surprised that they both made as many of them as they did, and that the demand for them was as high as it was.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 13, 2017)

Limited Edition, people. 2 words that are important to remember.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

Meh. It's just an official emulator with 30 roms.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 13, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> I think they got what they wanted...



But I'm sure they could have had more.



Memoir said:


> Limited Edition, people. 2 words that are important to remember.



I've seen the games industry abuse that term so much that I've seen them discounted a few months after launch.


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 13, 2017)

man fuck you nintendo i'm still looking for this thing


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 13, 2017)

stop calling it highly popular. if it wasn't for the scalpers, they would've never been able to outsell in the us.

i'm still seeing the same heap of classics with the weirdly placed pricetag from back in december in my go to saturn shop


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> But I'm sure they could have had more.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the games industry abuse that term so much that I've seen them discounted a few months after launch.


There's even digital Collector's Edition too now. lol


----------



## s157 (Apr 13, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I have one. Anyone want to buy it from me? For only $2499 it can be yours!


2499 is kinda on the high side. How about 2498.50$?


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> stop calling it highly popular. if it wasn't for the scalpers, they would've never been able to outsell in the us.
> 
> i'm still seeing the same heap of classics with the weirdly placed pricetag from back in december in my go to saturn shop


1.5 million is pretty darn hefty for a cheap tiny NES emulator box.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 13, 2017)

this thing is expensive


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 13, 2017)

Chary said:


> 1.5 million is pretty darn hefty for a cheap tiny NES emulator box.



Even if we went extreme and said a third of them were scalpers that weren't able to flip it, that would still mean there was a genuine demand of 1 million people genuinely wanting the cheap, quickly put together little system.  I think it's fair to say that it was definitely popular for what it was.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 13, 2017)

s157 said:


> 2499 is kinda on the high side. How about 2498.50$?


Deal. How would you like to pay?


----------



## s157 (Apr 13, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Deal. How would you like to pay?


Zimbabwe dollars please.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Apr 13, 2017)

I was wondering, I have access to at least 10 of these right away. Should I buy them and resale?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

Lol, discontinued, like anyone can tell a difference  My Wii U has better emulation than the NES Classic, it can't even get the sound right in a lot of the games.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Limited Edition, people. 2 words that are important to remember.


Where did it ever say that though? I'd take your side if it was on the packaging or Nintendo themselves said it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> I was wondering, I have access to at least 10 of these right away. Should I buy them and resale?


The Famicom Mini? That one is way cooler than the NES Mini.

Say, does it still include the art cards it did at launch?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2017)

Am I glad I have one.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Am I glad I have one.


i still don't know why people buy it, if someone already have a NES or can emulate it
i can't understand why waste money with that :/


----------



## s157 (Apr 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol, discontinued, like anyone can tell a difference  My Wii U has better emulation than the NES Classic, it can't even get the sound right in a lot of the games.



They should make a n64 classic. Like seriously. 15+ years and still no good emulator. Hell, make a n64 classic with online multiplayer capabilities and you immediately have me sold.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 13, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> I was wondering, I have access to at least 10 of these right away. Should I buy them and resale?


Only if you're going to sell them at cost. Otherwise leave them for other people


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 13, 2017)

s157 said:


> Zimbabwe dollars please.


Unfortunately the Zimbabwe dollar conversion rates of my bank accounts are a bit too high. I don't want to get ripped off, you know.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

s157 said:


> They should make a n64 classic. Like seriously. 15+ years and still no good emulator. Hell, make a n64 classic with online multiplayer capabilities and you immediately have me sold.



They'd have to write a competent emulator, which they seemed to screw up badly with the Wii U; debatable, Mupen64 with ParaLLE and LLE emulation it seems to hit all the hard to emulate games fine. Not sure what emulator you've been using *shrug*.  CFBD, Indiana Jones, Rogue Squadron, Battle for Naboo and RE2 all run fine on Mupen64.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol, discontinued, like anyone can tell a difference  My Wii U has better emulation than the NES Classic, it can't even get the sound right in a lot of the games.



If you're talking official emulation, the NES Classic has the Wii U NES VC titles beat by a landslide.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Am I glad I have one.


I had one or two.. I recall selling one for £110.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i still don't know why people buy it, if someone already have a NES or can emulate it
> i can't understand why waste money with that :/



I got an original NES and plenty of systems to emulate NES on.
But I like the design of it and it's a neat thing to have.

Reason enough?


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 13, 2017)

60 bucks can get your a pretty decent Android Box,you can pretty much set it up as you like.

I have one, with 2 Snes Controllers Pluged, So yeah... not buying this :C


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I got an original NES and plenty of systems to emulate NES on.
> But I like the design of it and it's a neat thing to have.
> 
> Reason enough?


i like the design too, but its not reasons enough sorry :/


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> If you're talking official emulation, the NES Classic has the Wii U NES VC titles beat by a landslide.



Indeed, but unofficial emulators like Nestopia are cycle-accurate to the real deal, NERD (the team who developed the NES Classic) is close, but some games sound way off.


----------



## s157 (Apr 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> They'd have to write a competent emulator, which they seemed to screw up badly with the Wii U; debatable, Mupen64 with ParaLLE and LLE emulation it seems to hit all the hard to emulate games fine. Not sure what emulator you've been using *shrug*.  CFBD, Indiana Jones, Rogue Squadron, Battle for Naboo and RE2 all run fine on Mupen64.


Mupen64 plus, but I didn't think to use other RSP plugins. I need to look at my options more carefully. Going to check it out immediately when I get home.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 13, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Meh. It's just an official emulator with 30 roms.


Technically yes, but folks have (easily?) allowed it to provide much more without paying a penny more, something that Nintendo would not do themselves because piracy and whatnot.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

s157 said:


> Mupen64 plus, but I didn't think to use other RSP plugins. I need to look at my options more carefully. Going to check it out immediately when I get home.



RetroArch with Mupen uses some new LLE techniques and ParaLLE or something that makes those games emulate just fine. Use GlideN64 plugin as it's the best if you need to. Other plugins like Rice Video are garbage, but wherever you heard that N64 is as bad as you said it is, is dead wrong.



DiscostewSM said:


> Technically yes, but folks have (easily?) allowed it to provide much more without paying a penny more, something that Nintendo would not do themselves because piracy and whatnot.



Indeed, even PSX emulation, but it is a nightmare to set up.


----------



## seam (Apr 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i like the design too, but its not reasons enough sorry :/


im glad they are stopping production, i think its hilarious. youd have to PAY ME to use that piece of shit. And yes, I have at least 3 original NES consoles as well as tons of games, and still prefer to play all my nes on my wii. Only an idiot would by this garbage, and now its going to be even MORE expensive!! hahahaha awesome. You guys have fun with that.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 13, 2017)

seam said:


> im glad they are stopping production, i think its hilarious. youd have to PAY ME to use that piece of shit. And yes, I have at least 3 original NES consoles as well as tons of games, and still prefer to play all my nes on my wii. Only an idiot would by this garbage, and now its going to be even MORE expensive!! hahahaha awesome. You guys have fun with that.


i don't even played on the real nes i never saw one XD
this thing is expensive, more expensive than Wii
its better just emulate it on PC


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i don't even played on the real nes i never saw one XD
> this thing is expensive, more expensive than Wii
> its better just emulate it on PC



Or on the Wii U using a Classic Pro


----------



## MadMageKefka (Apr 13, 2017)

_We have paid close attention to consumer feedback, and we greatly appreciate the incredible level of consumer interest and support for this product_
_
Then make more, assholes....._


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Or on the Wii U using a Classic Pro


i never saw wii u too, PC + keyboard master race bby


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2017)

I haven't seen a NES Classic in months. I assumed they had already disconnected it. The NES Classic was the worst example of supply and demand. Where they created a huge demand and never gave a supply for it, even when they should have.


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 13, 2017)

I thought is was cute.  Little and all.  Could never find one, wanted to add it to my collection of TV plug in units like the Commodore 30in1, Pac-Man, ect..  Now its money saved towards a decent NES flashcart and maybe one of those "Blinking Light Win" adapters for my console.


----------



## Player-1 (Apr 13, 2017)

since switch will get nes vc eventually, it makes no sense to sell two consoles that will allow you to play the same nes games on your tv. 

nes classic was mainly for nostalgia proposes, it's not like those games can't be played on other nintendo consoles or emulated on others.

(despite that i still want one for the nostalgia)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 13, 2017)

Now, we just have to wait 20+ years for a Wii U portable, a gamepad featuring 15 games on a 128gb micro SD. Pre-order it now so you can maybe get one when they release 80 units worldwide.

One thing I would have liked: Famicom/NES variations like they did with R.O.B. amiibo, but swap regions. That way, you'd have something you legitimately never could have had, and personally, I really like the Famicom color scheme instead of the NES.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I haven't seen one a NES Classic in months. I assumed they had already disconnected it. The NES Classic was the worst example of supply and demand. Where they created a huge demand and never gave a supply for it, even when they should have.


I still don't fully understand the game plan to the low supply and now discontinuation?

I literally cannot think of any other company who would abandon demand for a product/service like this. The sadistic part is they acknowledge this demand and don't do anything about it.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 13, 2017)

Robfozz said:


> You cant take something out of production if it was never in production



Really, I've seen more Switches in stock. How many Switches have I seen?  An entire one. Yeah, still easier to find then something that, based on other similar systems, should have been almost impossible not to find. But not Nintendo, they only know how to sell  things by not making enough to force phoney hype, even when real hype should have been plentiful.



Memoir said:


> Limited Edition, people. 2 words that are important to remember.



In the year of our Lord, two thousand and seventeen, Limited Edition has been abused so much as to have no meaning. It's not new either. Jerry Seinfeld even had a bit about it. "Limited, to the number we can sell."

I guess amiibos are limited edition too?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Now, we just have to wait 20+ years for a Wii U portable, a gamepad featuring 15 games on a 128gb micro SD. Pre-order it now so you can maybe get one when they release 80 units worldwide.
> 
> One thing I would have liked: Famicom/NES variations like they did with R.O.B. amiibo, but swap regions. That way, you'd have something you legitimately never could have had, and personally, I really like the Famicom color scheme instead of the NES.


What's illegitimate about importing? If anyone wanted it bad enough that's an option. Not like the US has an embargo with Japan to stop anyone.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 13, 2017)

So if the famicom classic is still being made, time for imports. They have better games on there anyway


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 13, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> What's illegitimate about importing?



I mean a legitimate Famicom design released for the American public. Not a dude chopping parts, not a guy doing a paint job, not a woman from Japan selling her FC on ebay--I want a legitimate Famicom mini manufactured by Nintendo with English everythings.


----------



## vegaskid (Apr 13, 2017)

I have 4 of them so I'm set.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I mean a legitimate Famicom design released for the American public. Not a dude chopping parts, not a guy doing a paint job, not a woman from Japan selling her FC on ebay--I want a legitimate Famicom mini manufactured by Nintendo with English everythings.


You have a bizarre definition of legitimate.

Importing is as legitimate as going to McDonald's and ordering a big mac.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So if the famicom classic is still being made, time for imports. They have better games on there anyway



Good luck finding one that isn't overpriced.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 13, 2017)

@RemixDeluxe 
I could say 'official', but I feel like abusing 'legitimate' 2day.


----------



## s157 (Apr 13, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I still don't fully understand the game plan to the low supply and now discontinuation?
> 
> I literally cannot think of any other company who would abandon demand for a product/service like this. The sadistic part is they acknowledge this demand and don't do anything about it.



Nintendo: we have heard your complaints about our terrible low supply issues, so we hope you will be happy with our second shipment of 10 units worldwide.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> @RemixDeluxe
> I could say 'official', but I feel like abusing 'legitimate' 2day.


It would still be "official" too.

I'm still lost at what your getting at.

Like does it have to be sold by GameStop in order to be real in your eyes?


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 13, 2017)

Fucking shit, and Amazon's restock of it lists it at around $90, last I read. Ugh, I really don't know who to be mad at, the people who bought more than one for the sole reason of scalping, or Nintendo for not producing enough to meet the high demand. Did they seriously underestimate how hot the product would be? Seems they're not underestimating the Switch, hell they may risk overestimating it.

Sigh.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 13, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So if the famicom classic is still being made, time for imports. They have better games on there anyway



Enjoy your moonrunes and hardwired controllers that are so short you're best off using it as a crotch warmer.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 13, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> It would still be "official" too.
> 
> I'm still lost at what your getting at.
> 
> Like does it have to be sold by GameStop in order to be real in your eyes?



I'm lost at what you aren't getting. I legitimately mean: NA would get a legitimate FC mini while JP would get a legitimate NES mini. As it is now, look at the picture of the NA mini--it's Gray. The FC mini is Red/Gold. Take those and swap them. The legitimate release NA got was Gray; I want a legitimate (official) Nintendo release of the color variation so I could have a legitimate Red/Gold 'NES' mini instead of the original Grey. Which they don't sell at G$ or anywhere, because it hasn't been made, which would make it legitimate (real in my eyes) 2day.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Good luck finding one that isn't overpriced.





tbb043 said:


> Enjoy your moonrunes and hardwired controllers that are so short you're best off using it as a crotch warmer.


No, don't get me wrong, i'm not dumb enough to buy those things, i have my android tv shield tv and is godlike


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 13, 2017)

This would have been fantastic for a complete ROM set and the various ROM hacks.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> No, don't get me wrong, i'm not dumb enough to buy those things, i have my android tv shield tv and is godlike



Even those have better emulators.


----------



## TVL (Apr 13, 2017)

If only there was some other way to emulate the NES.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I still don't fully understand the game plan to the low supply and now discontinuation?
> 
> I literally cannot think of any other company who would abandon demand for a product/service like this. The sadistic part is they acknowledge this demand and don't do anything about it.


I've actually never understood this one either.
I can understand where they where creating a huge demand before Christmas, but I was shocked to find out that half way through December they were still ship only like 1 to 2 systems to stores every week. 
I was even more shocked that they didn't ship a shit ton right before Christmas. In fact a week before Christmas Nintendo didn't ship any to my store.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

TVL said:


> If only there was some other way to emulate the NES.



I know, right? It's not like people can use an Android device or their consoles or anything


----------



## zoogie (Apr 13, 2017)

You can walk into about a dozen stores in my area and not see a single Nintendo system of _any_ type. What is going on with this company's distribution?


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 13, 2017)

seam said:


> im glad they are stopping production, i think its hilarious. youd have to PAY ME to use that piece of shit. And yes, I have at least 3 original NES consoles as well as tons of games, and still prefer to play all my nes on my wii. Only an idiot would by this garbage, and now its going to be even MORE expensive!! hahahaha awesome. You guys have fun with that.


Sounds like you're mad because you couldn't get one.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol, discontinued, like anyone can tell a difference  My Wii U has better emulation than the NES Classic, it can't even get the sound right in a lot of the games.


WiiU is infamously blurry in picture quality on NES virtual console. Nobody has been able to figure out why. One of my coworkers brought a NES classic in to play and it was just about flawless. Lack of screen flicker when expected aside ( mega Man 2 ), it was pretty much what the doctor ordered. Short of a framemeisters.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TVL said:


> If only there was some other way to emulate the NES.


Unless it's official means, emulation doesn't count for speedrunning.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2017)

codezer0 said:


> WiiU is infamously blurry in picture quality on NES virtual console. Nobody has been able to figure out why. One of my coworkers brought a NES classic in to play and it was just about flawless. Lack of screen flicker when expected aside ( mega Man 2 ), it was pretty much what the doctor ordered. Short of a framemeisters.



I'm not talking about the visual quality of the NES classic, it looks pretty close to the real thing, I'm talking about emulation accuracy, many people have reported that the sound is still way off in many of the games *shrug*. Nestopia beats just about any NES emulator in existence.  I was talking about Nestopia on the Wii U *sigh*


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 13, 2017)

zoogie said:


> You can walk into about a dozen stores in my area and not see a single Nintendo system of _any_ type. What is going on with this company's distribution?


Electronics company with a toy makers mindset.

Now how many stupid board members at Nintendo do we have to slap/beat/kill before they learn their lesson?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 13, 2017)

Well the nes classic fixes this issue with even most emulators.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I'm lost at what you aren't getting. I legitimately mean: NA would get a legitimate FC mini while JP would get a legitimate NES mini. As it is now, look at the picture of the NA mini--it's Gray. The FC mini is Red/Gold. Take those and swap them. The legitimate release NA got was Gray; I want a legitimate (official) Nintendo release of the color variation so I could have a legitimate Red/Gold 'NES' mini instead of the original Grey. Which they don't sell at G$ or anywhere, because it hasn't been made, which would make it legitimate (real in my eyes) 2day.


It sounds like a personal problem (no offense.)

The Famicom Classics over in Japan are both legitimate and official. If you dont want to import them because "reasons" I dont know what to say. I wouldnt hold my breath on the US region getting them.


----------



## xdarkmario (Apr 13, 2017)

"NES Classic" Did you mean Gameboy advance micro?


----------



## mechagouki (Apr 13, 2017)

vegaskid said:


> I have 4 of them so I'm set.



Set for what, exactly?



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I've actually never understood this one either.
> I can understand where they where creating a huge demand before Christmas, but I was shocked to find out that half way through December they were still ship only like 1 to 2 systems to stores every week.
> I was even more shocked that they didn't ship a shit ton right before Christmas. In fact a week before Christmas Nintendo didn't ship any to my store.



it's a Japanese cultural thing I think. It doesn't really make sense, but I know of other examples. One (non-VG related) that springs to mind is the Shimano DX BMX pedal from the 1980s, this simple cast aluminum pedal sold for about $30 when it was readily available, there's a boxed, unused pair on eBay right now for just under $1000, so it would seem, with that sort of demand, that it would make sense for Shimano to produce them again, sell them at $100 or so and watch the $$$ roll in. But they won't do it, it's a project they are done with and not interested in reproducing.

Nintendo did once break this trend when they reproduced the Game & Watch handheld for a Club Nintendo reward, but that's the only example i can think of.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

mechagouki said:


> Nintendo did once break this trend when they reproduced the Game & Watch handheld for a Club Nintendo reward, but that's the only example i can think of.



Wouldn't the internals for the Game & Watch be completely different than the original ones? I have the one from Club Nintendo and I think somewhere on the back of them they are branded with Club Nintendo to give some differentiation. 

Also releasing the NES Classic is a contradiction to that rule since the NES was already a product at some point (unless its because its an emulation box that it doesnt count.)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 13, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> It sounds like a personal problem (no offense.)
> 
> The Famicom Classics over in Japan are both legitimate and official. If you dont want to import them because "reasons" I dont know what to say. I wouldnt hold my breath on the US region getting them.


'I shit my pants' is a personal problem (and a 'shitty' quote), but Nintendo releasing a FC-colored NES is just something I wish they had done as it would have legitimately made more sense. If they won't produce more units to meet the current demand, I never assumed they'd legitimately make FC:USA edition.

Recap: NES is legitimate. FC is legitimate. They both have mini versions. Would be better with a design change, as in COLOR SWAP. I don't need an import of a JP console.


----------



## Nemix77 (Apr 13, 2017)

Scalpers rejoice, just started seeing stock again locally...oh wells there's always VC.


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 13, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> 'I shit my pants' is a personal problem (and a 'shitty' quote), but Nintendo releasing a FC-colored NES is just something I wish they had done as it would have legitimately made more sense. If they won't produce more units to meet the current demand, I never assumed they'd legitimately make FC:USA edition.
> 
> Recap: NES is legitimate. FC is legitimate. They both have mini versions. Would be better with a design change, as in COLOR SWAP. I don't need an import of a JP console.



We did get the FC Gameboy Micro. Which is awesome.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 13, 2017)

They'll release it again but with different games. This is nintys marking strategy.


----------



## mechagouki (Apr 13, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Wouldn't the internals for the Game & Watch be completely different than the original ones? I have the one from Club Nintendo and I think somewhere on the back of them they are branded with Club Nintendo to give some differentiation.
> 
> Also releasing the NES Classic is a contradiction to that rule since the NES was already a product at some point (unless its because its an emulation box that it doesnt count.)



Well, the Ball Game & Watch had the same form factor and function as the original, and was not an emulator due to the largely mechanical nature of 1980s LCD handhelds - it would be cheaper to manufacture a hardware clone when you only have one display option. The internals may be different, but as the NES/SNES/N64 (and others) have differing internal configurations within their production runs I don't think that excludes the G&W from the "reproduction" tag. 

The Nes (and Famicom) Mini on the other hand, has a different form factor, different control and A/V interfaces and is running emulated software on internal hardware that bears no resemblance to an actual NES. it could be called a tribute, but it's not a reproduction or repop. I do think it's strange and hilarious that Nintendo elected to reproduce the captive controllers on the Famicom Mini, you'd need to be really caught up in the nostalgia to consider that a selling point.


----------



## Plstic (Apr 13, 2017)

This doesn't make any sense from a capitalistic standpoint. You'd have to be really really dense to stop production of something like this. There's quite a demand, Why stop making it?


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 13, 2017)

Rip Nes classic. You had long... erm, full... uh, accomplished life?

As much as I would like to have one, i can't justify payin 50 bucks for something my 3ds, Wii, Wii U, Vita and Nes already can.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Maybe more room for Super Nintendo Classic Edition this end of holiday 2017 ? If so, I am so buying PAL version. Not the ugly USA version.


----------



## John256145 (Apr 13, 2017)

Well, I've never even seen them in stores. That's not a surprise to me.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 13, 2017)

I want this and a Nintendo Switch.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The Famicom Mini? That one is way cooler than the NES Mini.
> 
> Say, does it still include the art cards it did at launch?



Very true. The Famicom Mini looks so cool than the NES Mini.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 13, 2017)

With so many of the clone NES controllers for the Mini NES on ebay, I think it's only a matter of time before Chinese factories will just shove the 100000 in 1 NES games into a NES mini shell. 

I get that Nintendo only made the Mini NES just to tide them over for the Christmas period but I think they'd rather try and increase production for the Switch instead of making both products at the same time. Besides, I think Nintendo are doing this so that we are forced to pay for the inevitable NES games on the Switch.


----------



## seam (Apr 13, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> Sounds like you're mad because you couldn't get one.


Ah yes, the always brilliant "you mad bro" response. Yes, I wish i had spent money on a piece of plastic that inaccurately emulates 30 roms not of my choosing unless hacked. God yes I am so mad bro. I should throw out my actual nes consoles and carts and buy one of these amazing works of art for each room in my house. Thank you for showing me the way.


----------



## kehkou (Apr 13, 2017)

I just wanted that slick controller to play VC on my Wii U.


----------



## SonicCloud (Apr 14, 2017)

I mean , this thing is discontinued since the month it came out. Literally it wasn't available in any videogame store , infact , it wasn't available in any kind of store and the only way to buy this was from scalpers , which obviously these guys were going to double the price of this.
This should have been announced since December 2016...


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 14, 2017)

With all the demand for it i'm surprised, they could make easy money by producing more.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> With all the demand for it i'm surprised, they could make easy money by producing more.



But this is NOA, the second they actually care is when we all should worry.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 14, 2017)

mechagouki said:


> Well, the Ball Game & Watch had the same form factor and function as the original, and was not an emulator due to the largely mechanical nature of 1980s LCD handhelds - it would be cheaper to manufacture a hardware clone when you only have one display option. The internals may be different, but as the NES/SNES/N64 (and others) have differing internal configurations within their production runs I don't think that excludes the G&W from the "reproduction" tag.
> 
> The Nes (and Famicom) Mini on the other hand, has a different form factor, different control and A/V interfaces and is running emulated software on internal hardware that bears no resemblance to an actual NES. it could be called a tribute, but it's not a reproduction or repop. I do think it's strange and hilarious that Nintendo elected to reproduce the captive controllers on the Famicom Mini, you'd need to be really caught up in the nostalgia to consider that a selling point.


When you say it was a hardware clone does that mean the internals are the same? Trying to understand and I don't want to take apart my systems to find out.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

All I see if "Nintendo of america discontinue NES classic" and then "Is it going to affect europe and japan as well? or just north america?"
GODDAMIT!!! NORTH AMERICA ISNT JUST USA, ITS ALSO CANADA AND MEXICO!!!
so, here's my question : Does Nintendo of Canada also discontinue NES Classic?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 14, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Maybe more room for Super Nintendo Classic Edition this end of holiday 2017 ? If so, I am so buying PAL version. Not the ugly USA version.


SNES on holiday Summer 2017 would be pretty rad.


----------



## XDel (Apr 14, 2017)

weird


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> SNES on holiday Summer 2017 would be pretty rad.


Dollars to donuts that NOA will pull the same limited quantity-then-scalpers-pulling-their-BS tactics.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> All I see if "Nintendo of america discontinue NES classic" and then "Is it going to affect europe and japan as well? or just north america?"
> GODDAMIT!!! NORTH AMERICA ISNT JUST USA, ITS ALSO CANADA AND MEXICO!!!
> so, here's my question : Does Nintendo of Canada also discontinue NES Classic?


yes


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> yes


confirmed?
source?
because as far as i know, nintendo of america and nintendo of canada arent the same


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 14, 2017)

You could always get the PiTendo, or Pi Zero in a NES controller.  Cool projects.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 14, 2017)

Problem is, neither of these would be viable if I wanted to speedrun a game, since I wouldn't be able to submit the results into any leaderboards, or for a GDQ event.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 14, 2017)

Still never got one and never will. God.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> SNES on holiday Summer 2017 would be pretty rad.



Would be nice but I doubt. This holiday Winter 2017 is obviously since NES CLASSIC EDITION/MINI released last year on Nov 2016.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2017)

wonder if i should buy one just to sell in a couple of years


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Apr 14, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Unfortunately the Zimbabwe dollar conversion rates of my bank accounts are a bit too high. I don't want to get ripped off, you know.



Will you accept Rai Stones?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rai_stones


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Chary said:


> 1.5 million is pretty darn hefty for a cheap tiny NES emulator box.


Not to mention that its gonna be pretty costly as time goes by, much like a collector's item.


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 14, 2017)

I hope they make an SNES version.


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 14, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> I hope they make an SNES version.


Why? Nobody would be able to actually find and buy one through normal means anyway.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm beginning to wonder if the Big N is allergic to absurd amounts of money.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Apr 14, 2017)

Strange, I could've sworn that 'Wii U' thing sold more units. Huh, must just be my imagination.


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 14, 2017)

it's just a glorified android emulator with 30 rom and 3d printed NES box.


----------



## mechagouki (Apr 14, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> When you say it was a hardware clone does that mean the internals are the same? Trying to understand and I don't want to take apart my systems to find out.


i can't find any details on the internals, but there is this from the Nintendo Wiki:

*



			Club Nintendo version
		
Click to expand...

*


> In November of 2009 Nintendo of Japan announced that members of Club Nintendo would be eligible to receive _Ball_ as a prize. The unit looks nearly identical to the original, though features the Club Nintendo logo on it and features a toggle that allows the user to increase or decrease the volume. This prize was only available to Club Nintendo members in Japan and was sent out in April of 2010 to those who accumulated enough points to reach Platinum Status. Unlike Nintendo of America, Nintendo automatically sent these units out to players who were eligible without the need for the user to register for it online.
> 
> _Game & Watch: Ball_ was later released on Nintendo of America's Club Nintendo service, making it available to fans in the United States. Upon its release it was required more coins than any other product: 1200. A pre-installed battery comes with every unit.
> 
> The developers of the Club Nintendo version noted that it was challenging re-releasing _Ball_ because none of the original documents existed anymore. Nevertheless, the developers tried to make it as faithful as possible, making very few alterations. One of the changes the developers did make was a bit of wiring that stuck out of the original _Ball_ that was hidden by a black strip. Even though the black strip is there (in an attempt to make it look as close to the original as possible) the wiring is no longer present. Another change is the addition of an option to turn the sound off, which was a luxury not available on the original unit


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 14, 2017)

ebay scalpers be rubbing their hands together hehehe yes this gowna be worth a fortune soon!


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Apr 14, 2017)

There are now two possibilities:
SNES Classic is on the horizon
Nintendo decided to cut their losses after no doubt losing thousands of future VC sales to the hakchi machine.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 14, 2017)

MarioFanatic64 said:


> Nintendo decided to cut their losses after no doubt losing thousands of future VC sales to the hakchi machine.


This is the likely reason its being discontinued. No other company would willingly give up on a sure thing thats selling well.


----------



## Codemastershock (Apr 14, 2017)

codezer0 said:


> WiiU is infamously blurry in picture quality on NES virtual console. Nobody has been able to figure out why.


I assume it's for the gamepad. Not only to reduce data stream and minimise wireless lag but to not appear too saturated as on Wii mode, but instead of a toggle between "normal saturation" or "corrected-to-gamepad saturation", they simply throw the less desirable option.
Although the color palette is not good, if you have a TV that is calibrated correctly, you should be fine, or you will join the group of people complaining that the game is too dark.


----------



## DbGt (Apr 14, 2017)

Is this thing worth $80 bucks?? I could get one now here in Japan for this price, its the current reselling price. 

Im afraid that after this announcement (japanese version also discountinued), the price will go up


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 14, 2017)

MarioFanatic64 said:


> Nintendo decided to cut their losses after no doubt losing thousands of future VC sales to the hakchi machine.



I don't think they care about haxchi as much, otherwise they'd likely have just updated the system to prevent this.

The Nes mini costs $59.99 and NES games are $4.99 on the Wii U VC.

To buy each of these games on the Wii U would add up to about $150 without the price of the console.

I suspect the NES mini was just a way to carry Nintendo over the xmas period considering the impending Switch and low Wii U sales.

I wouldn't be surprised if they never planned on producing this many and the subsequent issues it entails (e.g. sourcing parts at low prices).

In some ways I wonder if a SNES mini will happen now if they have the VC on the switch launched by then, especially if Switch sales are good.


----------



## NicEXE (Apr 14, 2017)

It got hacked so they don't feel like giving away official emulators.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 14, 2017)

IT BEGINS

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/For-Ninte...378473?hash=item1a29cbe6e9:g:4ScAAOSwmgJY8LUU


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh man.





I haven't even try it yet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2017)

So glad I modded my Wii U to play Nestopia Undead, a much more compatible or at least, higher accurate emulator *cough*


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Apr 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Meh. It's just an official emulator with 30 roms.



An official emulator with 30 legal roms ...and with hakchi2 hundreds of illegal roms! =)


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 14, 2017)

There are still a few at the supermarket close to me, I got one there for around 60€. Time to buy the remaining ones and sell them at high price lolololol


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2017)

iQue said:


> An official emulator with 30 legal roms ...and with hakchi2 hundreds of illegal roms! =)



Sega Genesis Collection on Steam actually uses zipped legal ROM dumps to be used with emulators outside of Sega's POS emulator ;O;  Unofficial emulators are almost always better IMO.


----------



## Sathya (Apr 14, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I have one. Anyone want to buy it from me? For only $2499 it can be yours!


never need it. just play the nes emulator on wii or wii u. its for free. no need the $2499 or $2498.50


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2017)

Sathya said:


> never need it. just play the nes emulator on wii or wii u. its for free. no need the $2499 or $2498.50



"B..But it's not the same!" people would say. It's an emulator box inside an NES case, nothing more.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> "B..But it's not the same!" people would say. It's an emulator box inside an NES case, nothing more.


Think there are retailers online who sell shell cases of NES for the Pi. Beats the Mini NES completely.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Think there are retailers online who sell shell cases of NES for the Pi. Beats the Mini NES completely.



Yeah, I saw those 3D printed cases, they are much better, and cheaper too.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have only seen these for sale at smaller shops reselling them for 150.00. Local Gamestops never ever had them in stock.


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 14, 2017)

DbGt said:


> Is this thing worth $80 bucks?? I could get one now here in Japan for this price, its the current reselling price.
> 
> Im afraid that after this announcement (japanese version also discountinued), the price will go up


value is subjective. in my opinion, it's not worth it because it's baiting on your nostalgia. the intrinsic value of the software and the hardware are not really worth 80 bucks. if you are collector and a nintendo fanboy, yes you should get it. but if you just want to play the games, there are other methods to play it (via VC, emulators, etc)


----------



## tatumanu (Apr 14, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> There are still a few at the supermarket close to me, I got one there for around 60€. Time to buy the remaining ones and sell them at high price lolololol


Yes here its all over the place right now....


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 14, 2017)

tatumanu said:


> Yes here its all over the place right now....


It's available in countries where demand doesn't exist. 

Here's an example:


----------



## tatumanu (Apr 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's available in countries where demand doesn't exist.
> 
> Here's an example:


Last week i was shopping and all stores had it, like really lots of them, i didn't buy just because i heard of the slight input delay


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh that sucks I really wanted one but I'm not paying over retail for it..........Actually it's really annoyed me I hope Yoshi dies!


----------



## Jayro (Apr 14, 2017)

Nintendo does some of the stupidest shit...

"Wow, the public really likes this thing. Well instead of ramping up production, let's just kill it off."
-Nintendo


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 14, 2017)

Wiisel said:


> Oh that sucks I really wanted one but I'm not paying over retail for it..........Actually it's really annoyed me I hope Yoshi dies!


There's a chance that a Smyths or Toys R Us might have it in stock in store. Have you checked any near you?


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Apr 15, 2017)

People, there are tracker sites that you can sign up for alerts when things become available. They were in and out of stock every 2-3 weeks(sometimes longer). Before I found a bundle which ended up making the console retail price when broken down, I was looking at buying a European version of the NES mini for $99 or a Famicom mini for $90.

The European version is exactly the same as the USA version so if you can't find a USA version get a European version. Also all versions are hackable, you can make a Famicom mini's GUI the NES mini's of you want. There are multiple emulators you can put on it and the program (hakchi2) is really easy to use. The only downside is 300MB is all the storage you get unless you do a little soldering.

Also, I thought Nintendo said they weren't going to discontinue the NES mini due to the Switch.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

BL4Z3D247 said:


> People, there are tracker sites that you can sign up for alerts when things become available. They were in and out of stock every 2-3 weeks(sometimes longer). Before I found a bundle which ended up making the console retail price when broken down, I was looking at buying a European version of the NES mini for $99 or a Famicom mini for $90.
> 
> The European version is exactly the same as the USA version so if you can't find a USA version get a European version. Also all versions are hackable, you can make a Famicom mini's GUI the NES mini's of you want. There are multiple emulators you can put on it and the program (hakchi2) is really easy to use. The only downside is 300MB is all the storage you get unless you do a little soldering.
> 
> Also, I thought Nintendo said they weren't going to discontinue the NES mini due to the Switch.



The problem is finding a store that will ship outside of the EU might be an issue; Amazon being one such retailer, they wouldn't ship Switch units outside of the UK, how can one be sure they can ship to the US?


----------



## leon315 (Apr 15, 2017)

So SNES MINI this Xmas?!


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 15, 2017)

BL4Z3D247 said:


> Also, I thought Nintendo said they weren't going to discontinue the NES mini due to the Switch.



I read the same and was holding out for stocks to start showing.

January Reggie told wired


> What happened with NES Classic is that was a situation where the global demand was well in excess of anything we had anticipated, and that’s what created shortages. The good news, at least for consumers in the Americas, is we’re going to continue to make the NES Classic available. With the ongoing level of supply, the ongoing demand is going to be met. We know the concern.



In February


> TechRadar has received a statement from Nintendo, refuting the claims.
> 
> "Production for the Nintendo Classic Mini: NES continues, and NOE [Nintendo of Europe] will continue to ship units to retail on a regular basis," said a Nintendo UK representative.






Saiyan Lusitano said:


> There's a chance that a Smyths or Toys R Us might have it in stock in store. Have you checked any near you?



I've had no luck I've only seen a single overpriced unit in the window of the local CEX.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> confirmed?
> source?
> because as far as i know, nintendo of america and nintendo of canada arent the same


NOA makes all the decisions and NOC merely follows through. but you want a source so...
http://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nintendo-nes-classic-cancelled-1.4070179


----------



## retrofan_k (Apr 15, 2017)

Well CEX in the UK are leading in the top scaplers top price range after this announcement.

Quite disgraceful to sell at this price imo and to buy it, you would have to have more money than sense or just a total idiot.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The problem is finding a store that will ship outside of the EU might be an issue; Amazon being one such retailer, they wouldn't ship Switch units outside of the UK, how can one be sure they can ship to the US?


Shipping a Classic Mini NES tracked to US/CA/MX doesn't cost too much since it's a light-weight product. I've done it in the past for other products and there were no probs (normally put the value at a minimum of £10ish).



leon315 said:


> So SNES MINI this Xmas?!


Screw that. Gimme me Mario Odyssey!



retrofan_k said:


> View attachment 84265
> Well CEX in the UK are leading in the top scaplers top price range after this announcement.
> 
> Quite disgraceful to sell at this price imo and to buy it, you would have to have more money than sense or just a total idiot.


Yikes. CeX has gone completely retarded.

I scalped the Mini NES but not that much.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Shipping a Classic Mini NES tracked to US/CA/MX doesn't cost too much since it's a light-weight product. I've done it in the past for other products and there were no probs (normally put the value at a minimum of £10ish).
> 
> 
> Screw that. Gimme me Mario Odyssey!
> ...



Then why did Amazon UK refuse to ship them outside of the UK? I don't even need a NES Classic when I've got RetroArch on the Wii U that's far more accurate emulation-wise. I know my sister wanted one badly, which is crazy as she has a family and doesn't play video games anymore, that's saying something.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then why did Amazon UK refuse to ship them outside of the UK? I don't even need a NES Classic when I've got RetroArch on the Wii U that's far more accurate emulation-wise.


Amazon sometimes has weird restrictions that doesn't make much sense for the customers, sometimes it's because of a specific law, avoiding another country's law or whatever. Amazon Italy for example has started rejecting orders from UK residents while the others accept just fine.


----------



## cvskid (Apr 15, 2017)

leon315 said:


> So SNES MINI this Xmas?!


Would you really trust nintendo with something like this again after what happened?


----------



## geodeath (Apr 15, 2017)

Nintendo is simply retarded. They really have lost touch with reality. When you have a product that sells you PRODUCE more. You slow down production when sales come down. We do not live in the stone ages anymore, there are advanced logistic systems that can signal this demand and the slowing down as soon as it is possible so you can ramp up/downsize with no big gaps in sales.

Nintendo is simply relying on gut instincts and bullshit marketing techniques. They saturate the market less than 6 months before their new system comes out by releasing the Nes mini and when they see it keeps selling like hot cakes, they simply stop the production. They are probably thinking that will get people to move to the Switch, not being able to find the mini? Who knows what retarted thinking got into their brains this time around..

I am sure shareholders are happy /s

In my eyes, you either

1. Delay the Nes mini, or any other thing that will saturate the market
2. Keep production going, if stock is coming back as soon as it is sold, nobody would ever sell more expensive on Ebay, as the sole reason these high prices exists is because of a - shortage -.

Nintendo really need an economics, econometrics and marketing 101 all over again.


----------



## DbGt (Apr 16, 2017)

eriol33 said:


> value is subjective. in my opinion, it's not worth it because it's baiting on your nostalgia. the intrinsic value of the software and the hardware are not really worth 80 bucks. if you are collector and a nintendo fanboy, yes you should get it. but if you just want to play the games, there are other methods to play it (via VC, emulators, etc)



The day after i posted if it was worth $80 bucks the price went up to $120 here in Japan

Luckily, yesterday i was walking in downtown and I went to an electronic store (like sometimes i do just to see whats new)  and they had the famicon mini!!! I was so surprised! Since it came out, this is the first time I have seen it in stores, it was always sold out.   I quickly bought it, finally and at MSRP! $59 including tax. They had like 3 more units and a rule of 1 per customer. In the time i was there, nobody else picked it up.   Probably it was one of the last shipments.






[/IMG]


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 16, 2017)

lucky you! but still, famicom japan was not part of my childhood...  the nostalgia value is still not there :/


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Apr 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The problem is finding a store that will ship outside of the EU might be an issue; Amazon being one such retailer, they wouldn't ship Switch units outside of the UK, how can one be sure they can ship to the US?


Famicom mini, $99+shipping: http://www.play-asia.com/nintendo-classic-mini-famicom/13/70akhb

The price on the EUR version went up to what the US version was/is going for. At one point I was able to find a EUR version for $100-$120 USD.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2017)

BL4Z3D247 said:


> Famicom mini, $99+shipping: http://www.play-asia.com/nintendo-classic-mini-famicom/13/70akhb
> 
> The price on the EUR version went up to what the US version was/is going for. At one point I was able to find a EUR version for $100-$120 USD.



That's better than scalpers by far, but...still, kinda steep for an emulator box IMO, I mean, I have my Wii U and Nestopia Undead, but I can keep my sister posted on that.


----------



## Maximilious (Apr 17, 2017)

geodeath said:


> Nintendo is simply retarded. They really have lost touch with reality. When you have a product that sells you PRODUCE more.



Considering it was out for 2 months and then hacked to allow any amount of games likely had a factor. We still don't know what Nintendo had planned in the long run for the Mini - Potential eShop interface to purchase more games down the road? I see perfect sense in them pulling the plug on something that was already hacked so early in it's lifecycle. At $60 a unit, I'm sure they were not making much of a profit at all to begin with, regardless of how many units they would have sold.


----------



## HylianMario (Apr 17, 2017)

I live in the UK and have only seen the NES mini ONCE in person... An overpriced second hand unit at CEX. The price was similar to the price in the picture posted above.

I guess I'm never getting one now.
GG Nintendo


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 17, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> My Wii U has better emulation than the NES Classic, it can't even get the sound right in a lot of the games.


FCEUX is even better.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 17, 2017)

By far, nestopia is the most accurate emulator on the PC. But what would work best on a standard Wii system?


----------



## Plstic (Apr 17, 2017)

Nintendulator is actually the most accurate :^).


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2017)

Plstic said:


> Nintendulator is actually the most accurate :^).



Meh, to each their own. As long as people aren't recommending the Wii U VC or FCEU, that's all that matters. Nestopia still aims for accuracy and performance. NERD's efforts in the NES Classic are average at best.



codezer0 said:


> By far, nestopia is the most accurate emulator on the PC. But what would work best on a standard Wii system?



Nestopia is available on RetroArch AFAIK.


----------



## geodeath (Apr 17, 2017)

Maximilious said:


> Considering it was out for 2 months and then hacked to allow any amount of games likely had a factor. We still don't know what Nintendo had planned in the long run for the Mini - Potential eShop interface to purchase more games down the road? I see perfect sense in them pulling the plug on something that was already hacked so early in it's lifecycle. At $60 a unit, I'm sure they were not making much of a profit at all to begin with, regardless of how many units they would have sold.



This might be a reason why they decided to scrap it, but guess what? If not hacking the Nes Mini is the reason, they can simply supply it with a FIXED burnt rom chip (ie no rewritable flash memory) of 30 * whatever game size equals to then BOOM problem solved. It might be hackable but there is no extra space. Or, they could simply make a proper copy protection... If copy protection hacking is a reason to scrap consoles all the DS's would be cancelled after the R4s and Acekards and gateways 

They simply see it as a threat to the Switch as people (well, not all of them) will not just buy everything nintendo pumps out like me and you and pretty much everybody in these forums, so by buying the Nes Mini they are gonna wait until they go for a switch, if that. It might be a way to bring customers to the idea of paying for old games on the switch too like "Hey! Do you remember that nice (not) nes mini we put out and how cool it was? Now you can do the same in the switch, just for more than the nes!".

In any case, Nintendo needs all the fucking support in the world right now. They have an end of life console (3ds), a cancelled mini console that sells like chocolate waffles right outside a coffee shop in Amsterdam and a new console that begs for attention and developers of the west. Cancelling any source of income is like shooting your left leg while running a marathon, thinking you will still finish 1st.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2017)

So long, SNES edition *sigh*


----------



## rad3ds (Apr 20, 2017)

Lol this thread made me look them up on eBay. That's so dumb. I kinda wanted one, but I guess it's not meant to be, whatever.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 20, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's available in countries where demand doesn't exist.
> 
> Here's an example:


If my area, such a thing doesn't exist.
Screw Worten tho.


----------

